# BenQ XL2411T Einstellungen



## xpSyk (11. Dezember 2013)

Hallo und Guten Abend!

Ich habe eine Frage: Weil die Farben mit den Standart-Einstellungen ja mehr oder weniger beschi*en aus sehen, das Bild sehr hell ist und der Kontarst teilweise zuhause geblieben ist, würde es mich mal interessieren welche Einstellungen ihr bei eurem BenQ Monitor verwendet. 
Ich habe wirklich nicht zu hohe Anforderungen, da ich von einem 150€ Samsung, mit ebenfalls TN, auf den BenQ gewechselt habe. Aber der Samsung hatte gefühlt doppelt so gute Bildqualität...
Natürlich sind die 144Hz für CS sehr nett, jetz möchte ich nurnoch das Bild zurechtbiegen. 

Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einpaar Tipps geben,
mfG


----------



## SiQ (11. Dezember 2013)

xpSyk schrieb:


> Hallo und Guten Abend!  Ich habe eine Frage: Weil die Farben mit den Standart-Einstellungen ja mehr oder weniger beschi*en aus sehen, das Bild sehr hell ist und der Kontarst teilweise zuhause geblieben ist, würde es mich mal interessieren welche Einstellungen ihr bei eurem BenQ Monitor verwendet. Ich habe wirklich nicht zu hohe Anforderungen, da ich von einem 150€ Samsung, mit ebenfalls TN, auf den BenQ gewechselt habe. Aber der Samsung hatte gefühlt doppelt so gute Bildqualität... Natürlich sind die 144Hz für CS sehr nett, jetz möchte ich nurnoch das Bild zurechtbiegen.   Ich hoffe ihr könnt mir einpaar Tipps geben, mfG



Weniger Gamma. Nuff said.


----------



## xpSyk (11. Dezember 2013)

Ja... würde ich gerne nur leider ist der Gamma-Menüpunkt ausgegraut  

Ich habe jetzt den Kontrast auf 0 gestellt, das hat schon eine deutliche Besserung gebracht (und irgend wie den gefühlten Kontrast erhöht^^)


----------



## xpSyk (12. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin von den Farben wirklich ultra enteuscht. Ich erwarte ja keine IPS Qualität, aber mein alter TN war um Welten besser...Wenn das ganze umstellen nichts bringt und hier keiner mir Tipps für den BenQ geben kann, werde ich ihn woll umtausen und mir den Asus VG248QE hohlen...


----------



## xpSyk (13. Dezember 2013)

Keiner so nett seine BenQ Bildschirmeinstellungen mit mir zu teilen?


----------



## Pixekgod (13. Dezember 2013)

ich kann dir meine sagen sobald ich zuhause bin wen ich es nicht vergesse


----------



## xpSyk (13. Dezember 2013)

"Problem" gelöst! Es war nicht die Schuld des Monitors, sondern einfach eigene Dumheit ...  Ich hatte den FPS Modus ausgewählt, jetzt habe ich "sRGB" eingestellt und Tada die Farben sind wie sie sein sollen.


----------



## SiQ (16. Dezember 2013)

Na dann ist ja alles gut  Versuch trotzdem beim Gamma ein wenig nachzuhelfen, geht dann aber über die Nvidia Einstellungen. Das Ergebnis ist gleich viel besser und dort kannst du auch die Helligkeit erhöhen wenn du Lightboost an hast.


----------



## xpSyk (16. Dezember 2013)

Hab über die Win7 Bildschrimkofiguration die Gamma geändert  und mit dem Eizo Monitortest.


----------

